# Russia: attacco a Leopoli. Ma si negozia a Gerusalemme?



## admin (13 Marzo 2022)

Nella notte, la Russia ha attaccato la città di Leopoli, a 25 km dal confine polacco. E' stato colpito anche un centro di addestramento nel quale in passato aveva operato anche la NATO.

Secondo i media israeliani, la Russia sarebbe pronta a nuovi negoziati con l'Ucraina. In quel di Gerusalemme.

Seguiranno aggiornamenti.

*Ok alle discussioni tranquille e rispettose delle opinioni altrui, come nell'ultimo thread. Non fatevi trascinare nella rissa verbale da chi va in cerca solo di questo. Qui non ci sono bandiere piantante. Ognuno è libero di dire la sua, nel rispetto di ciò che pensano gli altri.*


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Nella notte, la Russia ha attaccato la città di Leopoli, a 25 km dal confine polacco. E' stato colpito anche un centro di addestramento nel quale in passato aveva operato anche la NATO.
> 
> Secondo i media israeliani, la Russia sarebbe pronta a nuovi negoziati con l'Ucraina. In quel di Gerusalemme.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2022)

*Ok alle discussioni tranquille e rispettose delle opinioni altrui, come nell'ultimo thread. Non fatevi trascinare nella rissa verbale da chi va in cerca solo di questo. Qui non ci sono bandiere piantante. Ognuno è libero di dire la sua, nel rispetto di ciò che pensano gli altri.*


----------



## Simo98 (13 Marzo 2022)

Piano piano stanno attaccando tutte le città 
L'offensiva è lenta ma inesorabile


----------



## __king george__ (13 Marzo 2022)

certo che una nazione che nemmeno informa di quanti sono i propri soldati morti..che nemmeno informano le famiglie e che nemmeno si attivano per riportare a casa i corpi fa veramente vomitare eh

ok la dittatura ma qui siamo proprio al disprezzo totale persino dei propri uomini non solo dei nemici


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Marzo 2022)

Comunque dodici missili di produzione iraniana hanno attaccato la zona del consolato e base americana a Erbil (Iraq)…


----------



## pazzomania (13 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> certo che una nazione che nemmeno informa di quanti sono i propri soldati morti..che nemmeno informano le famiglie e che nemmeno si attivano per riportare a casa i corpi fa veramente vomitare eh
> 
> ok la dittatura ma qui siamo proprio al disprezzo totale persino dei propri uomini non solo dei nemici


Non è questo il problema secondo me


----------



## Milanoide (13 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> certo che una nazione che nemmeno informa di quanti sono i propri soldati morti..che nemmeno informano le famiglie e che nemmeno si attivano per riportare a casa i corpi fa veramente vomitare eh
> 
> ok la dittatura ma qui siamo proprio al disprezzo totale persino dei propri uomini non solo dei nemici


Se non sbaglio, si sono portati inceneritori da campo. Per non rimandare a casa sacchetti.
Operazione di raccolta differenziata speciale...


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Comunque dodici missili di produzione iraniana hanno attaccato la zona del consolato e base americana a Erbil (Iraq)…



Già riportato dall'altro thread. Restiamo sulle ultime news


----------



## __king george__ (13 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non è questo il problema secondo me


cioè?


----------



## pazzomania (13 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> cioè?


Nel senso che non c è da stupirsi di quello.


----------



## Swaitak (13 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Nella notte, la Russia ha attaccato la città di Leopoli, a 25 km dal confine polacco. E' stato colpito anche un centro di addestramento nel quale in passato aveva operato anche la NATO.
> 
> Secondo i media israeliani, la Russia sarebbe pronta a nuovi negoziati con l'Ucraina. In quel di Gerusalemme.
> 
> ...


orca vacca non scrivo più nulla, ieri sera era proprio la mia preoccupazione un attacco al confine polacco.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## __king george__ (13 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Nel senso che non c è da stupirsi di quello.


ah beh su quello visto quello che stanno facendo sono d'accordo..


----------



## Ringhio8 (13 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> certo che una nazione che nemmeno informa di quanti sono i propri soldati morti..che nemmeno informano le famiglie e che nemmeno si attivano per riportare a casa i corpi fa veramente vomitare eh
> 
> ok la dittatura ma qui siamo proprio al disprezzo totale persino dei propri uomini non solo dei nemici


Dare inizio a una guerra è già un disprezzo delle vite, poi noi alla guerra diamo nomi coloriti e simpatici, come guerra santa o guerra giusta, tanto per convincerci che sia fatto in buona fede, ma si tratta solo di uccidere.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Ok alle discussioni tranquille e rispettose delle opinioni altrui, come nell'ultimo thread. Non fatevi trascinare nella rissa verbale da chi va in cerca solo di questo. Qui non ci sono bandiere piantante. Ognuno è libero di dire la sua, nel rispetto di ciò che pensano gli altri.*


.


----------



## Milo (13 Marzo 2022)

Ma il senso dell’iran bombardare proprio ora una base americana nell’Iraq?

se risponde l’America che succede, parte davvero la guerra mondiale?


----------



## __king george__ (13 Marzo 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma il senso dell’iran bombardare proprio ora una base americana nell’Iraq?
> 
> se risponde l’America che succede, parte davvero la guerra mondiale?


se l'oriente cerca la guerra la trova

questo è sicuro


----------



## pazzomania (13 Marzo 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma il senso dell’iran bombardare proprio ora una base americana nell’Iraq?
> 
> se risponde l’America che succede, parte davvero la guerra mondiale?


Spera non sia vero, o che sia stato qualche gruppo beduino isolato indipendente


----------



## 7vinte (13 Marzo 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma il senso dell’iran bombardare proprio ora una base americana nell’Iraq?
> 
> se risponde l’America che succede, parte davvero la guerra mondiale?


Ma figurati, come se sarebbe la prima guerra tra Usa e Iraq o Iran ecc


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma il senso dell’iran bombardare proprio ora una base americana nell’Iraq?
> 
> se risponde l’America che succede, parte davvero la guerra mondiale?



E' ciò che cercano tutti, fin dall'inizio


----------



## pazzomania (13 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ma figurati, come se sarebbe la prima guerra tra Usa e Iraq o Iran ecc


Non ho gran memoria in merito.

Se fosse stato davvero l' Iran a bombardare il consolato americano, finirebbe nella categoria "screzi accettabili"?


----------



## Simo98 (13 Marzo 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma il senso dell’iran bombardare proprio ora una base americana nell’Iraq?
> 
> se risponde l’America che succede, parte davvero la guerra mondiale?


Non è la prima volta, lo hanno fatto anche durante la presidenza Trump qualche anno fa
Il perché non lo so...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Marzo 2022)

*Polonia: " Se Putin userà armi chimiche, la NATO dovrà intervenire."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Marzo 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma il senso dell’iran bombardare proprio ora una base americana nell’Iraq?
> 
> se risponde l’America che succede, parte davvero la guerra mondiale?



Israele vuole incontro diplomatico con la Russia per discutere anche del disarmo nucleare dell'Iran.


----------



## Milanoide (13 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non ho gran memoria in merito.
> 
> Se fosse stato davvero l' Iran a bombardare il consolato americano, finirebbe nella categoria "screzi accettabili"?


Tutte le fonti ufficiali, incluse quelle americane, si stanno premurando di precisare che la provenienza dei missili è ignota.
Sarebbe quanto meno demenziale da parte iraniana fare questa mossa quando a Vienna ti aspetti il ritorno degli USA al JPCOA. Di certo non metti pressione agli USA a firmare. Già se Biden dovesse firmare in patria lo fanno nero.
Oppure, scenario dietrologico:
1) è una manovra di Israele per sabotare l'esito dei negoziati sul nucleare iraniano
2) è una manovra di ultrà iraniani, ancora più ultrà, se si può, di quelli al governo, per sabotare l'esito.


----------



## __king george__ (13 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Polonia: " Se Putin userà armi chimiche, la NATO dovrà intervenire."*


ecco alle armi chimiche purtroppo ci credo decisamente di più che alle testate nucleari

e se le userà sarà guerra vera perchè a quel punto tutta l'europa si sentirà minacciata..al di la del menefreghismo per l'ucraina


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Tutte le fonti ufficiali, incluse quelle americane, si stanno premurando di precisare che la provenienza dei missili è ignota.
> Sarebbe quanto meno demenziale da parte iraniana fare questa mossa quando a Vienna ti aspetti il ritorno degli USA al JPCOA. Di certo non metti pressione agli USA a firmare. Già se Biden dovesse firmare in patria lo fanno nero.
> Oppure, scenario dietrologico:
> 1) è una manovra di Israele per sabotare l'esito dei negoziati sul nucleare iraniano
> 2) è una manovra di ultrà iraniani, ancora più ultrà, se si può, di quelli al governo, per sabotare l'esito.


Saranno stati i rettiliani…


----------



## __king george__ (13 Marzo 2022)

tornando al nucleare io la penso grosso modo come Boris Johnson..ossia che è tutta fuffa

aveva minacciato di usarle (perchè a quello si riferiva) se qualcuno si fosse intromesso..beh direi che ci siamo intromessi eccome sia a livello politico economico e militare

abbiamo condannato il gesto all'unanimità
sono state emesse sanzioni durissime
e stiamo rifornendo di armi l'Ucraina dalla mattina alla sera

piu intervenire di cosi..


----------



## __king george__ (13 Marzo 2022)

Diamo un pò di colore: a quanto pare Roman Abramovic a causa delle sanzioni sarebbe in difficolta con l'affitto della megavilla..di proprietà della Regina Elisabetta

non facciamolo sentire solo..aiutiamolo..donate..


----------



## Andris (13 Marzo 2022)

sempre più patetico il collettivo di nerd Anonymous, ora fanno appello alla popolazione russa
chi vi ha mai considerato, tornate nel deep web a spippettarvi

comunque all'ovest hanno colpito luoghi militari solamente per ora, altrimenti diamo linfa al traffico umano ancora di più perchè ad oggi tanti stanno rimanendo all'ovest pensando che finisca prima che loro vedano le bombe in città


----------



## Andris (13 Marzo 2022)

intanto nella regione di Kherson denunciano pressioni per fare un referendum e dichiararla indipendente

queste sono le conseguenze dell'incompetente al comando, più ritarda a consegnarsi insieme ai capi militari e ai criminali più rischia di perdere tutta la cinta Odessa-Kherson-Mariupol
tra le varie perdite si intende


----------



## Simo98 (13 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Polonia: " Se Putin userà armi chimiche, la NATO dovrà intervenire."*



Questi non vedono l'ora di avere un casus belli per coinvolgere tutta la NATO


----------



## sunburn (13 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Diamo un pò di colore: a quanto pare Roman Abramovic a causa delle sanzioni sarebbe in difficolta con l'affitto della megavilla..di proprietà della Regina Elisabetta
> 
> non facciamolo sentire solo..aiutiamolo..donate..


Anni di sacrifici per mettere da parte qualche spicciolo per la vecchiaia… 
#prayforoman


----------



## Simo98 (13 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> tornando al nucleare io la penso grosso modo come Boris Johnson..ossia che è tutta fuffa
> 
> aveva minacciato di usarle (perchè a quello si riferiva) se qualcuno si fosse intromesso..beh direi che ci siamo intromessi eccome sia a livello politico economico e militare
> 
> ...



Ma si che è fuffa, devi essere veramente pazzo e circondato da pazzi per usarle, distruggi gli altri ma vieni a tua volta distrutto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Questi non vedono l'ora di avere un casus belli per coinvolgere tutta la NATO



Ormai mi sembra inevitabile, e l'America mi pare stia facendo un giochetto per incitarli... prima smentisce la storia dei jet polacchi, poi manda Kamala Harris a Varsavia per promettere nuovi armamenti via polacca.
Non è un caso che quegli altri abbiano sparato missili a 12 km dal confine un paio d'ore dopo la partenza di Kamala harris...

Mah, sinceramente per me è sempre peggio. Ogni giorno vedo avvicinarsi un po' di più le lancette alla mezzanotte della terza guerra mondiale.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Piano piano stanno attaccando tutte le città
> L'offensiva è lenta ma inesorabile


È inevitabile. Pur con tante difficoltà i russi prenderanno tutto. Non possono fare altro che arrendersi…
Peccato per Leopoli, bellissima città


----------



## hakaishin (13 Marzo 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma il senso dell’iran bombardare proprio ora una base americana nell’Iraq?
> 
> se risponde l’America che succede, parte davvero la guerra mondiale?


L’Iran è un altro di quei paesi che andrebbero rasi al suolo ma che gli equilibri internazionali ti impediscono di fare


----------



## hakaishin (13 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Polonia: " Se Putin userà armi chimiche, la NATO dovrà intervenire."*


Intervenga la Polonia. A questi non sono bastati 200 e passa anni di dominio e sterminio?


----------



## hakaishin (13 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ecco alle armi chimiche purtroppo ci credo decisamente di più che alle testate nucleari
> 
> e se le userà sarà guerra vera perchè a quel punto tutta l'europa si sentirà minacciata..al di la del menefreghismo per l'ucraina


Per quale motivo dovremmo sentirci minacciati se usa armi chimiche in Ucraina? Semmai l’attore dovrebbe capire a quel punto che non potrebbe fare altro che arrendersi


----------



## hakaishin (13 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Questi non vedono l'ora di avere un casus belli per coinvolgere tutta la NATO


Tanto poi finisce con la Polonia sparita tra chiunque manco la peggio prostituta vietnamita durante la guerra in Vietnam…
Ridicoli


----------



## wildfrank (13 Marzo 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Se non sbaglio, si sono portati inceneritori da campo. Per non rimandare a casa sacchetti.
> Operazione di raccolta differenziata speciale...


Addirittura?


----------



## gabri65 (13 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Tanto poi finisce con la Polonia sparita tra chiunque manco la peggio prostituta vietnamita durante la guerra in Vietnam…
> Ridicoli



La Polonia dovrebbe smetterla di credere di essere ancora ai tempi dell'impero prussiano.

Qui tutti stanno cercando di ricostituire gli antichi regni, chi con mezzi militari, chi con mezzi economici.

Ma quali pacificazioni ed unioni solidali, stiamo messi come nel 1800 o peggio. Noi siamo di fatto già oggetto di spartizioni.


----------



## wildfrank (13 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Diamo un pò di colore: a quanto pare Roman Abramovic a causa delle sanzioni sarebbe in difficolta con l'affitto della megavilla..di proprietà della Regina Elisabetta
> 
> non facciamolo sentire solo..aiutiamolo..donate..


Ok aspettiamo il numero SMS solidale...


----------



## hakaishin (13 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> La Polonia dovrebbe smetterla di credere di essere ancora ai tempi dell'impero prussiano.
> 
> Qui tutti stanno cercando di ricostituire gli antichi regni, chi con mezzi militari, chi con mezzi economici.
> 
> Ma quali pacificazioni ed unioni solidali, stiamo messi come nel 1800 o peggio. Noi siamo di fatto già oggetto di spartizioni.


La Polonia è ridicola. Dalla caduta della confederazione polacco-lituana sono il giardino di chiunque. Si è vero sembriamo nel 1800 mica nel 2022. Inquietante


----------



## vota DC (13 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> La Polonia dovrebbe smetterla di credere di essere ancora ai tempi dell'impero prussiano.
> 
> Qui tutti stanno cercando di ricostituire gli antichi regni, chi con mezzi militari, chi con mezzi economici.
> 
> Ma quali pacificazioni ed unioni solidali, stiamo messi come nel 1800 o peggio. Noi siamo di fatto già oggetto di spartizioni.


Hanno 2 milioni di persone in Ucraina con cognome polacco di cui solo centomila hanno il coraggio di parlare polacco in pubblico. Non è come nella Dalmazia dato che in questo caso molti sono rimasti lì e vengono maltrattati da un regime che ha la faccia di bronzo di fare il questuante con la Polonia.


----------



## Sam (13 Marzo 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Tutte le fonti ufficiali, incluse quelle americane, si stanno premurando di precisare che la provenienza dei missili è ignota.
> Sarebbe quanto meno demenziale da parte iraniana fare questa mossa quando a Vienna ti aspetti il ritorno degli USA al JPCOA. Di certo non metti pressione agli USA a firmare. Già se Biden dovesse firmare in patria lo fanno nero.
> Oppure, scenario dietrologico:
> 1) è una manovra di Israele per sabotare l'esito dei negoziati sul nucleare iraniano
> 2) *è una manovra di ultrà iraniani, ancora più ultrà*, se si può, di quelli al governo, per sabotare l'esito.


E noi ci lamentiamo dando il DASPO agli ultrà nostrani solo perché lanciano qualche motorino dagli spalti in un derby.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Marzo 2022)

*Fonti russe pubblicano un video con Kadyrov appartato in un luogo buio e irriconoscibile che ordina "Prendere Kiev".
Sempre le stesse fonti riportano che il tagliagole ceceno è nascosto nella capitale e si prepara ad entrare in azione.*


----------



## Djici (13 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Fonti russe pubblicano un video con Kadyrov appartato in un luogo buio e irriconoscibile che ordina "Prendere Kiev".
> Sempre le stesse fonti riportano che il tagliagole ceceno è nascosto nella capitale e si prepara ad entrare in azione.*


l'Ucraina cadrà... E inevitabile. Ma che almeno questo abbia quello che si merita.


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Fonti russe pubblicano un video con Kadyrov appartato in un luogo buio e irriconoscibile che ordina "Prendere Kiev".
> Sempre le stesse fonti riportano che il tagliagole ceceno è nascosto nella capitale e si prepara ad entrare in azione.*


Eh, questi sono mostri veri


----------



## vota DC (13 Marzo 2022)

Come si è infiltrato il ceceno? Che ci siano giri di mazzette? Molto terreno è stato ceduto con perdite minime, la battaglia più cruenta di questa guerra era a Kherson con 300 morti ucraini.


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2022)

Ma Imbroglio invece di chiacchierare e sparare str… perché non parte per Kiev o per Mosca?


----------



## RickyB83 (13 Marzo 2022)

Morto un giornalista americano del new york Times in Ucraina


----------



## pazzomania (13 Marzo 2022)

RickyB83 ha scritto:


> Morto un giornalista americano del new york Times in Ucraina


Succede, fa parte del mestiere.
Lo sanno.

RIP


----------



## Baba (13 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma Imbroglio invece di chiacchierare e sparare str… perché non parte per Kiev o per Mosca?


Il papa per gli ortodossi vale come il 2 di picche.


----------



## Milanoide (13 Marzo 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> E noi ci lamentiamo dando il DASPO agli ultrà nostrani solo perché lanciano qualche motorino dagli spalti in un derby.


Ah ah ah! Che ricordi! Che ********. Quelli erano ultrà nerazzurri contro altri ultrà ancora più nerazzurri. Derby minore.
Ma cito sempre l'episodio per dire che fine avrei fatto se non avessi avuto altri sport ed interessi nella vita.


----------



## Shmuk (13 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Eh, questi sono mostri veri



Non avevo capito che fosse andato di persona in Ucraina, ad ogni modo è uno che aveva fatto un video intimidatorio ad un ragazzino che lo aveva chiamato Satana sui social, quindi ci sta...


----------



## gabri65 (13 Marzo 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Hanno 2 milioni di persone in Ucraina con cognome polacco di cui solo centomila hanno il coraggio di parlare polacco in pubblico. Non è come nella Dalmazia dato che in questo caso molti sono rimasti lì e vengono maltrattati da un regime che ha la faccia di bronzo di fare il questuante con la Polonia.



Il mio era un discorso più che altro generale.

L'impressione, che tanto impressione non sembra, è che nazionalismi e spiriti di belligeranza non sono affatto sopiti.

Poi noi crediamo che fare queste unioni di pastafrolla serva a qualcosa, in realtà sono ulteriori strumenti di oppressione usati da personaggi che dirigono il potere a danno degli altri.


----------



## sottoli (13 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> L’Iran è un altro di quei paesi che andrebbero rasi al suolo ma che gli equilibri internazionali ti impediscono di fare


È evidente che non ci sei stato, governo di m ma popolo migliore che abbia mai conosciuto, i raderei al suolo gli States, che oltre a governo hanno pure un popolo di m...


----------



## hakaishin (13 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> l'Ucraina cadrà... E inevitabile. Ma che almeno questo abbia quello che si merita.


Sono d’accordo.
E spero che Zelensky con le spalle al muro decida di salvare il suo popolo


----------



## hakaishin (13 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Eh, questi sono mostri veri


Bella roba, fanno a gara con il battaglione azov..
Almeno si scannassero tra di loro


----------



## hakaishin (13 Marzo 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Il papa per gli ortodossi vale come il 2 di picche.


E giustamente.
Tecnicamente per gli ortodossi, il papa è un eretico


----------



## hakaishin (13 Marzo 2022)

sottoli ha scritto:


> È evidente che non ci sei stato, governo di m ma popolo migliore che abbia mai conosciuto, i raderei al suolo gli States, che oltre a governo hanno pure un popolo di m...


Ne ho conosciuti un po’. A me tendenzialmente fanno ribrezzo. Ma è un discorso più ampio e coinvolge l’islam


----------



## Albijol (13 Marzo 2022)

Confermati tramite prove visive (foto o video) che le forze ukraine hanno distrutto o confiscato almeno 200 carri armati russi


----------



## sottoli (13 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ne ho conosciuti un po’. A me tendenzialmente fanno ribrezzo. Ma è un discorso più ampio e coinvolge l’islam


Non che sia un fan dell'Islam, o delle religioni in generale (ribrezzo mi sembra un termine un po' forte), ma al 95% dei ragazzi iraniani che ho conosciuto non può fregare di meno della religione, ho avuto una ragazza iraniana e son stato molto con la famiglia, cugini, fratello con la sua compagnia...gli piace trovarsi, bere (di nascosto), fumarsi una canna e divertirsi
Chiudo OT ma mi sembrava una frase un po' forte e mi sentivo in dovere di "difendere" un popolo che conosco molto bene...


----------



## vota DC (13 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Bella roba, fanno a gara con il battaglione azov..
> Almeno si scannassero tra di loro


È il genere di persone che si usano nelle offensive per destabilizzare il morale dei nemici, è stato demenziale usare la feccia Azov fin dall'inizio in funzione difensiva dato che si stanno distinguendo per saccheggi e fuoco amico ... loro fanno i nazi ariani che vadano in prima linea che tanto dicono di essere la razza eletta. Ve lo immaginate Francisco Franco che usava i marocchini per presidiare le città in mano ai nazionalisti e usava soltanto i coscritti per attaccare?


----------

